# Paw Paw River



## RedChevy

Can the Paw Paw be float pretty easily or are there alot of portages? My parents live just north of Paw Paw which also happens to be the place we store my canoe and were wondering if it would be worth a small float just for fun. I was thinking about dropping in just below the dam north of maple lake and floating from there or is there a better stretch? We would be in my 17ft kevlar canoe if that helps. Thanks


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

You may want to send a private message to 2PawsRiver. He lives on that river and has posted nice videos of his floats down the river. My guess is that you'll have to portage, but he would know much better than anyone on this site.

Have fun.


----------



## pdouble78

I'll PM you when I get a chance (at work now). Great little river though, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## adjusted3

What a fun river. Going this time of the year, make sure you look for the Paw Paw fruit. A delicacy and you will not be dissapointed. 

I have ran this river with kyacks from Lawrance down to Coloma with only one portage that I understad was cleaned out about a month ago by Mike from Ma and Pa's from Watervliet. I have never paddled the river east of that but I heard that it is brutal from several paddelers. The route that I am talking about is a great run though. I will be on that river next week for the fruit to make a pie. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Right now a lot depends on the water levels. Beginning of October I took a quick trip from our house and had three portages. Couple weeks ago took the Chainsaw with the intention of clearing them, drifted the river, but the water level was up and the trees accross the river were under water.

There is one log upstream between my house and Pinery Road. Up until the week I had to portage around it, but now the water level is down and I can go under it.

The stretch I run is between Pinery Rd and County Line. Usually the canoe livery keeps it pretty clear, but they are pretty much shut down for the year and the recent high water put a lot of trees in the water. 

I agree with Mark, I wouldn't go any further East of Lawrence. I think a good drift would be the Sportsman's Club in Hartford on down. You may have a couple portages, but it won't be bad.

This is a great time of year to float the river. You can see well and the water level is really nice. I would definately grab the canoe and parents and take a trip.

Good luck Mark, have been looking for Paw Paw Fruit with no luck.


----------



## Salsa Dave

Hi I live in Paw Paw and was thinking of trying to put in at Maple Lake Dam on power dam road and head down to Lawrence Has anyone tried this? 

How long would that take?

Also from Lawrence to Ma & Pa's in watervliet?

Thanks!


----------



## Salsa Dave

Hi I live in Paw Paw and was thinking of trying to put in at Maple Lake Dam on power dam road and head down to Lawrence Has anyone tried this? 

How long would that take?

Also from Lawrence to Ma & Pa's in watervliet?

Thanks!


Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Paw Paw River - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3876870#post3876870#ixzz1e675hFTj


----------

